# [SOLVED] *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!*



## Ollieboy (May 31, 2008)

Ok, this forum has helped me before :chgrin:

But i just bought a "Wizard W120A PC ATX Gaming Case with 600W PSU"
and basically i want to transfere my old mobo, Disk drives etc into this new case... :wink:
Although i have been reading in forums that this can cause problems because my motherboard may not be able to handle the 600W & The mobo will NOT fit into the PC case itself :sigh: 

My motherboard is a: Asus A8N-LA GeForce 6150 LE Socket 939 mATX Motherboard.

**The gaming case is a Mid sized tower for ATX, but my Mobo is a micro ATX**

But please can anyone help me with this issue.... i really need the help :sigh:


Here is the link to my System Specs and Manufacture

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00770214&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3264373



Once again thanks alot :smooch:

(Yes i am Noob when it comes to this stuff , sorry for retarded question)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

Allo Ollieboy :smile: The only retarded question is the one that isn't asked :wink:

To allay one fear, you mobo will be OK with the 600w PSU. Usually, the problem is t'other way round - the mobo + cards, a few drives, fans and whatnots can 'suck' the power out of lower-powered PSU's.

Re: the mATX mobo in an ATX case, although I've built quite a few PC's, I'm not that experienced in the variety of cases available. I'm sure someone else can help more, on that point :grin:


----------



## Ollieboy (May 31, 2008)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

Thanks a bunch for that fast reply :grin:

I will get away to work on the new tower right away XD

But thanks alot been a great help m8 :smile:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

A mico atx mobo will fit into a atx case its the otherway round that won't work,,,,,,,,,,

if you were trying to fit a atx mobo into a matx case that would not work.

I agree with WereBo a bigger psu won't hurt your motherboard but understand all 600W psu's are not created the same, especially ones that come with the case they are usually very cheap.

Read this http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/power-supply-information-and-selection-192202.html


----------



## Ollieboy (May 31, 2008)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

awwww man  so i need to replace my PSU now 
Cause the one thts in my compaq cop is like 320W or something... and i doubt that cud run my new video card thts coming 
Like i seen other 600W PSU's for around £80-120  bit high for me tbh.....
im jus really sceptical and worried about frying my comp and all its parts... this PC has been my life and glory so to speak lol.
Jus needs some new tweaks..

What you guy's think i should do?
You want to know the model of the New PSU to check if its THAT bad? 


 WB please Xx


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**



> Like i seen other 600W PSU's for around £80-120  bit high for me tbh.....


I take it you're in the UK, as you're showing prices in £££'s :wink:

I can highly recommend a company called 'Novatech' for PC bits, and they're very well priced bits too.

I've used them for several years and never had any grief from them :grin:


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

I think you'll be okay for now with the stock 600-watt PSU. But in time you may want to invest in a good solid PSU. 

To help take some of the load off the PSU, when running USB powered devices, run them thru a powered USB hub so the hub is powering the USB devices and not sapping power from the PSU.

Run your resolution at a lower setting to not run that graphics card too hot which can tax the PSU.

Keep your IDE drives to a minium and run an external USB hard drive rather than powering a slaved internal hard drive with the PSU.

And invest in a really good CPU heatsink and fan. A cool CPU uses less power than one that's running hot.


----------



## Ollieboy (May 31, 2008)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

Yup indeed i live in U.K "Scotland "

Well the main PSU that came with the tower will be mainly used in Light gaming etc... (E.g Counter strike source) and also for new RAM, Processor etc....
Right now my temps in my current (old) tower are:

CPU = 29C
Ambient= 31C
Remote= 31C
HDO= 35C
Temp1= 40C
Core= 39

These are all from SpeedFan (From this forum)

** So right now.... i'm not sure to keep the new tower empty until i buy a good recommended PSU to run my mobo, Is this perhaps the better idea?**


P.S Thanks for all your feedback =)

Ollie, over 'n' Out
X


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**



> What you guy's think i should do?
> You want to know the model of the New PSU to check if its THAT bad?


Yes please and what video card are you going to install?


----------



## Ollieboy (May 31, 2008)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

Ok the graphics card i just bought is only temporary.

XFX-84GS XFX GeForce 8400GS 256MB DDR2 HDTV PCI-E Graphics Card

And the PSU from new tower is:

WINPOWER ATX 600W (20+4)

** NOTE** The WINPOWER ATX 600W honestly looks really crap and ****e, i just took it out there from my Tower and it looks like ****, it only has one fan, (no vents or grills!!) 

Also!! ive been searching the web for the details about it and feedback.... but nobody has ever found the manufacturer for it.... just says something like "WinPower is made by HEC (aka Compucase)"
But even then i still cant find they're product!!

im 90% considering buyin this PSU

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?ZAL-ZM600H

What you guys think?? £120 is max i will pay for PSU atm (inc tax and delivery lol)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?CSR-TX750
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?SEA-M1270


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

The winpower is junk it sells for 14.95 your dollar, asking for trouble if it will even boot the computer

dai has given you links to psu that won't let you down!


----------



## Ollieboy (May 31, 2008)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

Ok ive decided to go with the Corsair TX 750W ATX2.2 SLI Compliant PSU 
Be sent out soon, il let you guys know the outcome, Perfect Watts that i need and more 

So thanks very much guys, you more than likely saved my PC from a shock ;D lol.

Cheers =)


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

Here the specs of the winpower

http://www.advancetec.co.uk/acatalog/info_0804077.html

Notice how they don't give you the amps of any of the rails only the total watts,,,,,,,,,,

Any time they don't specifiy all the rails with amps don't even try it


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

Good choice,,,,,,,

one other thing, here's a good guide when you get around to rebuiding

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

Pay particular attention to the stand off placement


----------



## Ollieboy (May 31, 2008)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

Hahaha i jus looked back into the PSU tht came with the tower......

And guess what.... THERE IS NO SATA CABLE INSIDE OR OUT OF THE PSU!!!

So yeah i guess i would have been in alot of trouble -.-

**PS, Thanks for your guide on building a comp  just printed it off there, will come very handy **

Oh one more thing lol, you know the case............ is that still good to use lol?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: *problem With New Pc Case And Mobo!**

Sure the case should be fine


----------

